# TB500 log - injury recovery



## username1

Starting 2-3 weeks ago I did something to my shoulder, I can't do benchpress or shoulder press now, if I do any exercise with my palms are facing out it hurts my shoulder so I have to work around it. It didn't happen all of a sudden, just gradually happened. At first it was kind of a sharper pain (not real sharp) right below my shoulder/delt where my upper arm begins, right in between there it was this one spot where the pain would come from. It has now become a duller pain in the whole shoulder, I feel like it has reduced a little from the sharpness coming from the one spot. 

I came across somebody wanting to use HGH for injury recovery and was told about TB500 about how much better it is for recovery. Even though I have HGH I can't run it because I'm diabetic and it makes me insulin resistant and my blood glucose was high all the time. So, I felt like TB500 was my only option. I started Googling and I can only find positive reviews and logs by people using this compound. I can't find any negative comments. 

I took the first shot on Monday. There's a couple different ways people are dosing but, it's relatively similar. I'm going to run it this way:

week 1 - 4mg (2mg - on Mon/Thurs).
week 2-6 - 2mg a week

If I see results then I'll continue to run it 2mg every month. 

I'll continue updating this log with my progress if my shoulder is healing or not. 

Here's some info on TB500 but, if you Google "TB500" you'll find everything you need to know:

"TB-500 is a synthesized version of Thymosin Beta 4, a peptide that naturally occurs in all animal cells. The natural version of this chemical is used by the animal’s body to improve differentiated endothelial cells so they can perform specialized functions.

This helps the body to grow new cells and dermal tissue to replace any that have aged or been damaged. Thymosin Beta 4 has also been found to play a role in decreasing inflammation, keratinocyte migration and collagen deposition.

The artificial form of this chemical; TB-500 is being investigated for its roles in regulating Actin. This is a cell building protein that helps to encourage cell movement and structure. There are thousands of similar proteins in each animal cell, but actin makes up approximately 10 percent of these proteins, making it an essential part of the genetic makeup of these cells."


----------



## username1

More info:

TB-500 is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (T√ü4). It is a first-in-class peptide candidate that promotes the following*:



Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation

Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues

Keratinocyte migration

Collagen deposition; and

Decreases inflammation.


TB-500 offers many benefits to the equine world in performance racing. Recent trials by some of the world‚Äôs leading trainers on their prize winning equine members of both genders, have been credited by a huge boost in their race-day results, something long desired in the racing world.


These trials along with clinical trials have indicated the following benefits associated with the use of TB-500 on mares and stallions*:



Increase muscle growth with huge increases in endurance and strength noted

Relaxed muscle spasm

Improved muscle tone

Increase the exchange of substance between cells

Encourage tissue repair

Stretches connective tissue

Helps maintain flexibility

Reduces inflammation of tissue in joint

Enhances nutritional components in the animal

Prevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments.


----------



## username1

I also have some carpal tunnel type of symptoms hand hurts after using a mouse for so long or ipad. Saw some people have benefits with that as well, will see if it helps or not.


----------



## SAD

I can't say that TB500 is better than hgh for recovery from injury.  I would guess that there's no way that could be true.  What it does do, amazingly well, is reduce inflammation and all but eliminate tendinitis symptoms.  It has been crucial for my knees.  Nothing beats my seros for recovery from a brutal workout, and from everything I've ever seen, nothing compares to its collagen synthesis properties either.


----------



## DF

I'm interested in your results User.  I've been threating to try out TB500 for quite some time now.


----------



## username1

I shouldn't have said that I heard it's "better" than GH, I read some people say it's "quicker" but, then again that's all bro science and I have no idea and should've probably left that part out. I'm not trying to say it's better and can't know for myself by comparing it either since I can't run GH.


----------



## Times Roman

Great idea for a thread!

I've had 100% recovery from tendonitis, and 100% relief from shoulder pain due to TB.

Hope you experience the same results.

Good luck!

---Roman


----------



## Omegareign

Interesting, I might try it depending on your results


----------



## username1

did 2nd shot today, obviously too early to see anything yet. was at the gym today was arms day, was having issues with shoulder press on the machine couldn't do it, too much pain in my right arm when I'd try to push up on the bar. switched to dumbell shoulder press and if i angled it a certain way I was able to do it. couldn't do overhead tricep extensions with the rope either, did 1 set but, it was hurting, can't tell where the pain is coming from exactly sometimes in my shoulder and sometimes feels like it's in my bicep also. the pain only comes from movements if i'm just sitting here for example there's no pain, trainer said that was good so we're just working around it and not doing exercises that aggravates it. 

Most people are doing 5mg the first week. I stated in my first post that I was going to do 4mg because my vials are 2mg each and I guess some sellers offer it as 2.5mg per vial. I'm thinking I'm just going to end up doing 5mg also. I'll just do 1mg later tonight, didn't have time earlier to reconstitute a new vial so just did the 2mg. Then next 2 weeks I'll probably do 2.5mg then 2mg after that. I'll update my exact dosing schedule when I'm done with the first few weeks.


----------



## username1

also I should probably add that I'm doing the shots sub-q seems everybody is doing their shots like that, it doesn't have to be IM or at the source of injury it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## RustyShackelford

I had severe  tendonitis in both elbows that started when I first got back in the gym after a long lay off. I let it get to the point that it was fucking unbearable to shake someone's hand or pick up a bottle of water. I tried conventional therapy which provided no relief. I then started running tb500 and getting therapy from Arrosti(which hurts like a mofo) after about 3 months I was back to 95%. I will still get a flare up every now and then but a little ice and I'm good to go.


----------



## username1

RustyShackelford said:


> I had severe  tendonitis in both elbows that started when I first got back in the gym after a long lay off. I let it get to the point that it was fucking unbearable to shake someone's hand or pick up a bottle of water. I tried conventional therapy which provided no relief. I then started running tb500 and getting therapy from Arrosti(which hurts like a mofo) after about 3 months I was back to 95%. I will still get a flare up every now and then but a little ice and I'm good to go.



Have you stopped running tb500 or are you running a maintenance dose? I've read two theories so far, some say to run a maintenance dose some say to cycle it as needed (when in pain).


----------



## DF

I'll be starting TB500 soon as well.  I have right Bi tendonitis that has gone on forever.  It is better than it was but doing any kind of Bi work is almost impossible.  I want to be able to train BI's on my next cycle.


----------



## RustyShackelford

username1 said:


> Have you stopped running tb500 or are you running a maintenance dose? I've read two theories so far, some say to run a maintenance dose some say to cycle it as needed (when in pain).



I ran it at around 5 mg a week till I felt I was healed. Never went to a maitinence dose. I will run it again at the sme dose if I get a flare up that decides to hang round.


----------



## username1

just did 1mg just now to have a total of 5mg this week. Will do 2.5 mg next week.


----------



## username1

just did 3mg was getting a little tricky to measure out 2.5 mg from these 2mg vials so I just did 3mg. shoulder/bicep issues still there (still early, on my second week), today was chest day was feeling it more in my bicep than shoulder today.


----------



## JOMO

Thanks for posting a log user. I have used gh for shoulder recovery subq and IM post shoulder surgery. I still have a lingering pain in my other shoulder since last nov. I've been looking into TB500 and have read Times Romans's threads on other boards regarding its success. I will def be following this thread closely.


----------



## pirovoliko

ive also had lots of success with tb500 for my elbow and forearm soreness/tendonitis...did a similar log not to long ago...

User, just curious...whose are you using since MP went down?  PM me..thx..


----------



## username1

pirovoliko said:


> ive also had lots of success with tb500 for my elbow and forearm soreness/tendonitis...did a similar log not to long ago...
> 
> User, just curious...whose are you using since MP went down?  PM me..thx..



PM sent. Our new sponsor Hardcore Peptides (banner on the left) has it, though I didn't get it from there. Just saying that's an option as well.


----------



## username1

Also I don't know if it's maybe just in my head but, today I feel like I'm getting a little more range of motion before feeling it in my shoulder/bicep/upper arm. It's still there and noticeable but, earlier this morning I was rotating my arm around and just seemed like I was able to get more rom than before. Also at work I do some shipping and though I did still feel it pulling items out, I want to say it was a little less than usual. If it really did improve it's not anything major, it's very minor but, something in me just wants to say there seems to be some very minor improvement today. 

We'll see, hopefully I'm not just getting my hopes up. It's just that everybody (and I mean everybody, every person that has used it and posted feedback) seems to have positive experiences with this and I don't think my issue is as bad as others, some people needing surgery and using this, I think mine is not nearly that bad so I'm hoping I will recover quick. 

I'm also doing my shot all at once on the same day once a week, except for the first week I split it. I think that's what most people are doing, not really sure.


----------



## username1

I definitely feel like I'm seeing an improvement today, today was legs/biceps day and I didn't do anything to intense in biceps 3 sets of bicep curls and 3 sets of hammer curls and I was going up on the weight each set and it never bothered me, I was able to do the exercises without any issues. Also I can tell in everyday activity like this morning I was changing my shirt and when I raised my arm up, I didn't feel the pain I normally do, like normally I would probably stop mid-movement but, was able to do the full movement without any issue, I can still feel something there but, it's reduced to where like I said I don't stop mid-movement from the pain. I also noticed it when I went to reach my arm for the garage door opener to hit the button, felt a little bit but, not enough to stop mid movement, range of motion seems to have definitely improved. 

Let's see what happens on Friday, it's arms day. Last week I wasn't able to do overhead tricep extensions or shoulder press, wonder if I'll be able to on Friday or if I'll notice an improvement / reduced pain / greater range of motion.


----------



## username1

minor set back last night, i felt good all day but when I was trying to go to sleep I tried to lay my arm out fully horizontally and I might have been at an awkward angle or something since I had to stop mid motion from pain, don't know how that happened I didn't feel anything like this all day or even in the gym but, in bed I some how did this. When I woke up in the morning and after a shower was toweling off and felt it in my upper arm. Though since then everything has been pretty much like yesterday, not feeling anything while I'm driving (steering) etc. hopefully back on track.


----------



## username1

Well I guess I got too excited too quick from the other 2 days, today was ok not so great like those 2 days I had maybe it was just a coincidence or something. Today was nothing really bad or anything but didnt go to gym today. In everyday activites could feel it here and there nothing horrible but manageable. Pretty sure I just need to give it more time its only the second week. Just thought I should be clear so nobody gets there hopes up that quickly to expect results in the second week or something.


----------



## username1

Did 3mg today. Nothing really special to report just working through it and managing the shoulder/bicep issue.


----------



## username1

did another 3mg today. managing with the shoulder, still feeling it during certain exercises when i reach for things feel it, some days are better than others, wish it would have healed by now, i think my expectations were pretty high going into this, it's the 4th week. i hope in the next couple weeks I will heal, i just hope i'm not an unlucky bastard that won't see the benefits of tb-500. if i don't see any major results in next couple weeks i suppose i'll have to cut down on the training, and let it rest more, probably won't work out chest i guess since on those days i feel it the most.


----------



## username1

Guess I should post another update, did another 3mg today. Honestly I wish I had recovered by now but, unfortunately my issues still seem to be there some days it feels really good and I feel some what amazed, saying to myself this is awesome but, then other days I feel it more than usual. Right now I'm feeling it in my shoulder blade and collar bone, I don't know if this is a new injury or if it moved over or what. I don't know if I would be in a worst condition than if I had not taken any TB500 at all, maybe I'm seeing minor improvements and I don't know it. I don't want to lose faith in it just yet. I have my last dose next week and it will be my 6th week. I'm planning on ordering another 10 vials and keep running it, maybe run 5mg a week. 

I guess it doesn't help that I won't stop training, I just can't quit lol Even if it hurts a little but during training I just keep going, I don't want to stop. I mean I'll stop if it hurt really bad or certain workouts I can really feel it. But some routines like chest press machine I can't push the bar out but, if my trainer pulls it out and I take over from there then I can do it and the first few reps might bother me but, I'll keep doing it and eventually I won't really feel much or kind of get through it. I guess this is not helping me any, I'm not sure sometimes I feel like it has felt better after a workout. I don't know if it's just in my head or what lol Anyway we're not going to workout shoulders this week and I guess we're going to continue to lay off the shoulder workouts until this heals. I'm probably going to go get a professional massage done from somebody at the gym that has experience with workout injuries.


----------



## username1

Had a good day at the gym today, was arms day didn't really do shoulders, mostly triceps and some biceps was feeling good had a good workout didn't bother me much, only during front double bi's felt a twinge a couple times and had to readjust.


----------



## username1

Had a good day in th gym again today was chest day. I only felt it a little bit and just felt like some minor tightness no real pain. Was good all weekend also I'm not feeling pain during sleep anymore. Just feel some tightness now and then when I raise my arm I hope it stays like this. I would be happy if I could maintain it the way it is now. This is my 6th week last injection will be tonight. I'm thinking about running it for another 4-6 weeks just to be sure.


----------



## username1

good workout again today, was arms day only time I felt it a little bit was during tricep pushdowns but, if I put in some extra power I didn't feel it much. I feel confident that it has improved, got some more tb500 coming in, going to run 2.5mg a wk for 4 more weeks.


----------



## username1

ok i'm going to stop updating this thread i feel pretty much healed, there's still a tiny bit of something there when i raise my arm at a certain angle i can feel it but, much better than it was before and workouts are going well. i can sleep fine, for a while i couldn't even sleep on my right side.


----------



## DF

Glad to hear you are pretty much healed up User.  I have had a similar experience with TB500.


----------



## RustyShackelford

Good deal bro. I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## j2048b

Just posted some cancer scares in DF's thread about tb500, guys may want to take a gander over there and check it out and see what u see about it??


----------



## username1

J20 said:


> Just posted some cancer scares in DF's thread about tb500, guys may want to take a gander over there and check it out and see what u see about it??



damn, will go check that out. 

I had said I was going to stop updating this thread since I was "pretty much" healed but, today really showed that I must be really there because I hit a new PR on dumbell chest press and I was going at it pretty hard today and never felt anything. Last Friday I had a bad day with my arm, I think I had slept on it and I skipped arms day that day because of it, was a little pissed thought I was back to square one and then out of nowhere today, major improvement. I was getting pretty disappointed on some days that I still felt those twinges. It's been 7 weeks now, I have one more shot next week and then I'll be off tb500.


----------



## username1

J20 said:


> Just posted some cancer scares in DF's thread about tb500, guys may want to take a gander over there and check it out and see what u see about it??



wow shit, I guess I'm not running that anymore, I had one shot left next week but, I guess I'm just going to throw it out. That is pretty scary to think about, I think what you found needs it's own thread to get others feedback. This study http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2805724/ was too scientific for me, maybe somebody smarter can break it down. There's probably several people that should check out those articles that may not find it from DF's thread. Really interested to hear what others say about it.


----------



## username1

Have to update this thread one last time. I did my last shot this Monday and by now I am COMPLETELY healed!!! Not pretty much, no more good days or bad days, I'm fully healed. It took exactly 8 weeks. I never stopped working out and now it doesn't bother me at all in the gym or when I sleep or anything. If I feel a little anything during an activity it goes away once I stop doing whatever I was doing. 

Honestly since it takes so long to work, I have no idea if I naturally healed or if it was the tb500 lol but I like to think it was the reason.


----------



## RustyShackelford

username1 said:


> Have to update this thread one last time. I did my last shot this Monday and by now I am COMPLETELY healed!!! Not pretty much, no more good days or bad days, I'm fully healed. It took exactly 8 weeks. I never stopped working out and now it doesn't bother me at all in the gym or when I sleep or anything. If I feel a little anything during an activity it goes away once I stop doing whatever I was doing.
> 
> Honestly since it takes so long to work, I have no idea if I naturally healed or if it was the tb500 lol but I like to think it was the reason.




Good for you bro!


----------



## docotor

j2048b said:


> Just posted some cancer scares in DF's thread about tb500, guys may want to take a gander over there and check it out and see what u see about it??


If to speak about this research I can say that Thymosin Beta 4 is marker of cancer but not it's cause. It means that if you already have cancer then Thymosin Beta 4 will already be high in your body. Compare it with cake. If you eat a lot of sweets for one week, sugar will be high. But that not necessary means that you have diabetes. High level of sugar is marker of diabetes but not necessary prove of it.


----------

